# buying / to buy



## amphona

Opět zdravím a opět prosím o radu. Jsou obě následující věty stejné a správné?

1. Buying a new computer is cheaper than repairing the old one.
2. To buy a new computer is cheaper then to repair the old one.

Děkuji mnohokrát.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den! Ano, obě věty mají stejný význam, a jsou správné. Ta první se mi zdá o fous idiomatičtější v tom smyslu, že používá "~ing form". Druhá věta, ač gramaticky správná, by se dala vyjádřit přirozeněji v hovorové angličtině jako "it's cheaper to buy a new computer than to repair the old one".


----------



## ilocas2

Je možné kombinovat infinitiv a -ing v jedné větě?

Buying a new computer is cheaper than to repair the old one.

nebo

To buy a new computer is cheaper than repairing the old one.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Je možné, ale působí to nepřirozeně, jako jeden karlovarský a jeden bramborový knedlík k jednomu jídlu.


----------

